

Ask HN: Is AppStore getting better? - mantas

I joined iPhone app developers ranks few weeks ago and submitted my first app a week and a half ago.<p>It first, I was really worried. One day after submitting my app I got an email from Apple, saying that my app is waaaay too simple. I agree that it's simple, but I was sure it will help someone...<p>My first thought was "I am f*cked". But I wrote a nice reply telling them way I think my app is not too simple. ~ 24 hours later I got a response from what looks like a human being that they will reconsider my application. Few more days later I got a message saying that my app is ready.<p>So my app was processed in less than a week, including new year break and one big show-stopper.<p>Is it just a christmas gift from Apple or is AppStore really getting better?<p>P.S. My App is a push notifications service testing utility.<p>http://ipusher.idev.lt
itms://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ipusher/id348540958
======
pcm
I submitted an app ~1 year ago and it was approved in 4 days. I submitted a
lite version of said app two weeks ago, the day before iTunes Connect went
down for the holidays, and it was approved and available the day they came
back from the break (about 1 week later).

I will say that I got more feedback from the reviewers this time around versus
one year ago.

------
nonrecursive
My app, submitted January 1st, was approved a few hours ago. In developer
connection, there was a note saying that approval could take around 2 hours,
so this was a nice surprise.

------
azsromej
They reportedly beefed up staffing over the holiday break. Approval times (for
updates at least) were on the order of 1-3 days. Maybe new app approvals are
faster too.

------
ojbyrne
You should probably include the obligatory "Ask HN:" at the start of your
title.

~~~
mantas
thanks for reminding!

